# Angriff auf die GEMA, Webseite Down!



## End0fSeven (1. Februar 2013)

Aktuell läuft ein Angriff auf die GEMA, die Offizielle Website ist nicht mehr erreichbar.

Der Angriff ist so wie die ganze Sache aussieht von der Organisation Anonymous vorbereitet worden und ist jetzt im vollen gange.
Man sieht auch ein Bild auf der Offiziellen Anonymous Facebook-Seite mit einer eigenen Tafel auf der GEMA Seite.

Die GEMA hat in den letzten Tagen viel Unruhe mit ihrem Video zu denn Spertafeln von YouTube gemacht und hat sich selber Blamiert!

Das ganze handelt sich sehr wahrscheinlich um eine DDOS Attacke.

Was haltet ihr davon, findet ihr das ganze gut oder nicht? Denkt ihr das die GEMA ihr Vorhaben ändern wird nach dieser Aktion?

Ich Persönlich denke das die GEMA so weiter fahren wird wie bisher...

*Update: Mittlerweile ist die Website seit gut 6 Tage Offline.*

*Update 2: Mittlerweile scheint die Attacke vorbei zu sein, seit ein paar Tagen ist die Website wieder erreichbar.*


----------



## Dennisth (1. Februar 2013)

Auch wenn ich DDOS und Hacking nicht gut heiße, so finde ich die Aktion doch sehr amüsant.


----------



## Freeze82 (1. Februar 2013)

ich finds gut


----------



## killer196 (1. Februar 2013)

Höhö irgendwie geschiets ihnen recht


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (1. Februar 2013)

Diese Sperrtafel gefällt mir


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2013)

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit das die aus dem Loch kriechen. Aber schaut schon freiwillig auf deren Seite? GEMA Heim


----------



## Metalic (1. Februar 2013)

Das zweite Mal schon oder? Diese "Cyber-Angriffe" will ich normalerweise auch nicht gut heißen, aber bei diesem armseligen Saftladen ist es das Beste, was die Leute von Anonymous (wenn sie es denn sind) machen können. 

Gibts eigentlich ein Anonymous Spendenkonto?


----------



## inzpekta (1. Februar 2013)

Ha Ha ...

Mehr gibt's nicht zu sagen...


----------



## drebbin (1. Februar 2013)

Ob den Leuten der gema eigentlich bewusst ist/wird wie sehr sie geunliked werden?

Danke anonymus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2013)

Ich denke schon das die ihre Position in der Hitliste kennen. Die hatten doch immer mit der GEZ um die rote Laterne gebuhlt


----------



## Netboy (1. Februar 2013)

Die GEMA wird so weiter machen  Aber die Attacke find ich top


----------



## drebbin (1. Februar 2013)

Fehlt nur noch ein Interview heute Abend was beliebte Politiker wie schnarrenberger davon halten
Ich weiß die hat nichts mit gema zutun aber ich kann die Frau nur schwerlich ernst nehmen^^


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Februar 2013)

Als nächstes bitte die Schufa, GEZ, und Apple angreifen, danke


----------



## G0NZ0 (1. Februar 2013)

Haha geiles Ding du  auch wenns eig nicht erlaubt ist


----------



## Allwisser (1. Februar 2013)

bravo. es trifft die richtigen. weiter so. besser wäre noch, man könnte da einen virus einschleusen, der sämtliche datenbestände auf einen schlag vernichtet. 4ever


----------



## sebbelzsch (1. Februar 2013)

Auch wenns die GEMA trifft und ich denen nicht viel abgewinnen kann: DDoS-Angriffe finde ich einfach nur schwachsinnig.


----------



## Robonator (1. Februar 2013)

sebbelzsch schrieb:


> Auch wenns die GEMA trifft und ich denen nicht viel abgewinnen kann: DDoS-Angriffe finde ich einfach nur schwachsinnig.


 
Sie sind unnütz. Dann ist die Website oder ein Server für ne Zeitlang down. Na und ? Den Leuten kümmert es kaum wenn ihr Webserver abschmiert. Sowas wäre nur bei Seiten wie Facebook, Youtube, Google etc fatal, aber bei der GEMA kümmert das doch keinen. Spätestens in ein paar Stunden ist die Seite wieder da und die Leute von der GEMA lachen sich einen ab. 

Wenn dann sollte man sich mal wirklich "reinhacken" und die Seite auf dauer verändern bzw andere Schäden anrichten wie das löschen von Daten etc etc.


----------



## Infernal-jason (1. Februar 2013)

Naja
son ein angriff bringt eh nicht viel, trotz gesperrter seite tun die weiter gebühren kassieren und videos sperren.
Man müsste den hauptsitz von denen sprengen.


----------



## RedBrain (1. Februar 2013)

Ich finde die Aktion von Anonymous ganz gut. Mach weiter so!


----------



## DrWaikiki (1. Februar 2013)

Gefällt mir.


----------



## fire2002de (1. Februar 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Als nächstes bitte die Schufa, GEZ, und Apple angreifen, danke


 
versuch mal in die dritte klasse zukommen. 

b2t:
...bin zwar nicht der Freund von "Hack Aktionen" aber dem Saftladen geschieht es recht ! 

mfg


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Februar 2013)

Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Das ganze handelt sich sehr wahrscheinlich um eine DDOS Attacke.


DDOS Attacke und Web defacement sind zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## godfather22 (1. Februar 2013)

Ist ja irgendwie schon eine moderne Demonstration. Find ich top


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2013)

Böse Zungen könnten auch behaupten nun hat Google mit seinem GEMA gebashe auf Youtube genau das erreicht was sie wollten.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (1. Februar 2013)

Mir gefällts


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. Februar 2013)

mein gott ich habe bibi in den augen 



vor glück


----------



## der-ritze (1. Februar 2013)

Kann ich nur gutheißen die Aktion


----------



## KonterSchock (1. Februar 2013)

Na hoffentlich kommt die Web site nie mehr online, und wenn dann bitte ich die Hacker um Massen Attacke im Sekunden Takt.


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2013)

Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Man sieht auch ein Bild auf der Offiziellen Anonymous Facebook-Seite mit einer eigenen Tafel auf der GEMA Seite.



Das Ding ist aber schon aus 2011 aus dieser Aktion: Anonymous legt GEMA-Seite lahm | heise online

Insofern ist doch jetzt (auch wenn´s durchaus möglich ist) gar nicht sicher dass Anonymous dahinter steckt oder schreiben die das auf ihrer Facebook-Seite (ich hab kein FB und kann daher nicht nachsehen).


----------



## McClaine (2. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht zahlt ja die Gema ne pauschale, nur um diesen schlimmen Banner wieder los zu werden


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. Februar 2013)

ich finds gut . es ist auch wichtig hacker zu haben um sich wiederum von hackern zu schützen .  

schade das ich Google nicht hacken kann  . dort gibt es bei erfolg eine große summe geld ^^

Ausserdem hat die Gema es verdient . Mehr hätte es die GEZ verdient ^^  Legale abzocke nenn ich das .


gruß dom


edit :  ich kann mich noch dunkel dran errinern wie die Gema ein programm auf meinem kollege sein pc installiert hat .
        2 std rum-gefummel bis ich alles wie vorher hatte . allein dafür hat die gema es verdient .


----------



## DarthLAX (2. Februar 2013)

killer196 schrieb:


> Höhö irgendwie geschiets ihnen recht



genau!

naja ich glaube jedoch nicht das die ihre vorhaben etc. ändern werden (geldgeile *biep* (schimpfwort vom user direkt zensiert, denkt euch einfach eins))

mfg LAX
ps: den text fand ich gut  (erster lacher des tages


----------



## Spookryder (2. Februar 2013)

schicke Tafel, gefällt mir besser wie die alte !


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2013)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> ich kann mich noch dunkel dran errinern wie die Gema ein programm auf meinem kollege sein pc installiert hat . 2 std rum-gefummel bis ich alles wie vorher hatte . allein dafür hat die gema es verdient .



Hö? bist Du ernsthaft der Meinung die Gema hat bei Deinem Kollegen was auf dem Rechner installiert?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Hö? bist Du ernsthaft der Meinung die Gema hat bei Deinem Kollegen was auf dem Rechner installiert?


 
Er meint bestimmt den GEMA Trojaner 
Ach wie gut das er überhaupt nicht von der GEMA stammt sondern von Internet Betrüger 

B2T: Auch wenn die DDoS Attacken wenig bringen, es ist schon etwas lustig mit anzusehen ^^


----------



## blackout24 (2. Februar 2013)

Haben die auch mal wieder vor online zu gehen?


----------



## ImNEW (2. Februar 2013)

Beste News des Monats!


----------



## MonKAY (2. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Böse Zungen könnten auch behaupten nun hat Google mit seinem GEMA gebashe auf Youtube genau das erreicht was sie wollten.


 Das sich die GEMA selbst noch weiter in die *piep* reitet und wirklich nur noch "ordentliche-Mitglieder" diesen VErein unterstützen?


----------



## Jan565 (2. Februar 2013)

Da trifft es mal die richtigen! 

Finde ich Persönlich ist sogar noch zu wenig. Denen sollte man mal die sämmtliche Daten von den Servern ziehen und jedem Frei zum Download stellen. Damit die mal sehen was für einen mist die GEMA macht und was es überhaupt für ein Verein ist. Vor allem ist die GEMA Privat Organisiert und keine Staatliche Institution!


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Da trifft es mal die richtigen!
> 
> Finde ich Persönlich ist sogar noch zu wenig. Denen sollte man mal die sämmtliche Daten von den Servern ziehen und jedem Frei zum Download stellen. Damit die mal sehen was für einen mist die GEMA macht und was es überhaupt für ein Verein ist. Vor allem ist die GEMA Privat Organisiert und keine Staatliche Institution!



Ja genau, Selbstjustiz ist schon fein  also bei manchen Beiträgen hier kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## ct5010 (2. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja genau, Selbstjustiz ist schon fein  also bei manchen Beiträgen hier kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln


 
Klar ist das falsch, aber solange es nur die GEMA trifft, ist doch irgendwie alles richtig


----------



## FraSiWa (3. Februar 2013)

Also ich fürchte, dass sich die GEMA kein bisschen davon beeindrucken lassen wird... leider
Prinzipiell bin ich auch gegen Hackangriffe, aber bei gewissen Unternehmen/Seiten kann ich mir die Schadenfreude nicht verkneifen


----------



## fire2002de (3. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja genau, Selbstjustiz ist schon fein  also bei manchen Beiträgen hier kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln


 
du scheinst dir nicht im klaren zu sein was die gema ist und tut, es gibt nun mal leute die haben es verdient und die gema ist kein stück besser als manche dubiosen Verbrecher vereine!
tut mi leid aber ich zweifle ernsthaft an deiner auffasung gabe.

vll auch noch GEZ fan ?


----------



## _VFB_ (3. Februar 2013)

Geschied ihnen Recht


----------



## Verminaard (3. Februar 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> du scheinst dir nicht im klaren zu sein was die gema ist und tut, es gibt nun mal leute die haben es verdient und die gema ist kein stück besser als manche dubiosen Verbrecher vereine!
> tut mi leid aber ich zweifle ernsthaft an deiner auffasung gabe.
> 
> vll auch noch GEZ fan ?


 
Nur weil die GEMA mit Mitteln vorgeht die in der Allgemeinheit nicht so wirklich Anklang finden, ist es voellig legitim mit kriminellen Aktivitaeten gegen die GEMA vorzugehen?
Anscheinend hat die GEMA, vielleicht dank viel Lobbyarbeit, genug rechtlichte Grundlage so zu handeln wie sie es macht.
Aber solange das Uebel nicht an der Wurzel angepackt wird, wird sich nichts aendern.
Solange sich die GEMA im rechtlich abgesichteren Raum bewegt, ist es auch in einem Rechtsstaat wie unserem, legal was sie macht.
Ich bin sehr dafuer das man sich gegen Institutionen wie die GEMA und GEZ wehrt, aber wenn, dann bitte rechtlich fundiert und sauber.
Solche Hackangriffe bringen nicht wirklich was, im schlimmsten Fall spielen sie diesen Konzernen noch in die Haende.
Anscheinend ist die GEMA doch nicht so schlimm, machen doch genug Kuenstler bei dem Verein mit.
Vielleicht sollte man hier ansetzten und jeden Kuenstler der da irgendwie in irgendeinerweise mitmacht boykottieren.
Komplett natuerlich, nicht mal illegal deren Werke besorgen.

Mich wundert es nicht, das manche Leute enorm versuchen das I-Net zu regulieren, weil auch hier die weitgaengige Meinung sehr praesent ist, das Lynch-und Selbstjustiz doch was ganz tolles sei. 
Freiheit ist enorm wichtig, aber wir sollten auch viel dafuer tun um uns diese Freiheit zu erhalten.
Solche Aktionen tragen nicht wirklich dazu bei.


P.S. Ich zweifle ernsthaft an deinen Rechtschreibkuensten.
*scnr* Hans kam in mir durch


----------



## Dante1611 (3. Februar 2013)

Die sollten bei denen wirklich jede Woche mal vorbeischaun... 
Weiter so!!


----------



## Ultramarinrot (3. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja genau, Selbstjustiz ist schon fein  also bei manchen Beiträgen hier kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln


 
Das nennt man nicht Selbstjustiz sondern Freiheitskampf


----------



## blackout24 (3. Februar 2013)

Würde ja gerne mal bei den Anrufen und fragen was los ist.


----------



## MonKAY (3. Februar 2013)

@Verminaard
Es gibt auch Künstler die quasi gezwungen sind in die GEMA einzutreten, bzw es wird ihnen keine andere Möglichkeit gegeben um an das ihnen zustehende Geld zu kommen das die GEMA unrechtmäßig eingetrieben hat.
http://www.facebook.com/joerg.lanzinger/posts/375726899192151


----------



## Verminaard (3. Februar 2013)

Moment mal, die GEMA treibt Geld ein fuer Leute die nicht in ihrem Verein sind und behaelt das Geld ein, oder wie habe ich das zu verstehen?
Link kann ich nicht lesen, da ich kein Facebookuser bin.

Das waere natuerlich Betrug oder Aehnliches.
Die Frage ist, wenn dem so waere, wieso kann man nicht rechtlich gegen so eine Vorgehensweise vorgehen?
Wenn das mit mehreren Leuten passiert, wieso gibt es keine Sammelklagen?
Habe mich in das GEMA Thema auch nicht sonderlich tief eingelesen.


----------



## godfather22 (3. Februar 2013)

Weil unser System was das angeht nicht ganz funktioniert. Als einzelner gegen die Gema auf rechtlichem weg vorzugehen ist quasi unmöglich. Alleine die Anwaltskosten würden dich verschlingen. 
Wenn Exekutive und Judikative nicht mehr greifen bleibt nur noch die Selbstjustiz.


----------



## keinnick (4. Februar 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> du scheinst dir nicht im klaren zu sein was die gema ist und tut, es gibt nun mal leute die haben es verdient und die gema ist kein stück besser als manche dubiosen Verbrecher vereine!
> tut mi leid aber ich zweifle ernsthaft an deiner auffasung gabe.
> 
> vll auch noch GEZ fan ?


 
Ich bin mir schon darüber im klaren was die GEMA (und die von Dir erwähnte GEZ, die übrigens gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat) tut. Ich heiße das auch nicht gut aber deshalb rufe ich noch lange nicht öffentlich dazu auf, deren Server zu hacken und Daten zu klauen. Insofern gebe ich den Punkt mit der Auffassungsgabe mal an Dich zurück. Eventuell möchtest Du Dich mit Deiner eigenen mal beschäftigen.

Btw: Was würdest Du sagen, wenn wir Nachbarn wären und ich ne Zeitungsanzeige schalte wo ich die Leser darum bitte, dass jeder der an Deinem Haus vorbeigeht bitte mal die Fensterscheiben einwirft weil mir Deine Nase nicht passt und Du außerdem Samstag Nachmittags Rasen mähst, was mich total nervt? Merkste was?

Und bevor Du das evtl. in den falschen Hals kriegst, nein das ist nicht persönlich gegen Dich gerichtet, sondern soll nur als (sicher nicht ganz ernstzunehmender) Vergleich dienen.


----------



## DarthLAX (4. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ja genau, Selbstjustiz ist schon fein  also bei manchen Beiträgen hier kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln


 
sorry, aber wenn der staat solche abzocker-vereine/organisationen zu lässt, dann ist selbstjustiz IMHO legitim (ich meine der staat sollte für seine bürger da sein, sie schützen etc. und net anders rum, wie es im moment ist, wo eine geldgeile lobby (u.a. Gema) den bürger aus nimmt wie die gans zu weihnachten (nur das man ihn dann nicht mit guten sachen wieder füllt, sondern noch mehr raus nimmt), da ist selbstjustiz sogar ein muss (bürgerpflicht schon fast! IMHO!) - weil es sonst auch niemand macht, ok über die methode kann man streiten, aber alles andere hat halt nicht funktioniert!)

mfg LAX
ps: zur GEZ - ich würde diese gebühr gerne bezahlen, wenn ich eine echte gegenleistung erhalten würde, z.B. gute TV-Serien auf den öffentlich rechtlichen, mal nen guten film etc. (selbst das kleine Österreich kann das - die haben auch Öffentlich-Rechtliches-TV und schaffen es ein besseres programm mit weniger mitteln als die deutschen ÖR aus zu strahlen!)...aber nein, die ÖR sind RENTNER-TV, ein paar gute Dokus (die ich dann und wann bei meinen Ellis gucke), ein paar Info-Sendungen (Quer, Wiso etc.) und dann 80-90% crap und doofe, langweilige, schlechte TV-Filme und Serien...und dann erst die Talk-Shows etc. *würg* 
fazit: GEZ ist IMHO betrug, da das geld bei geldgeilen Intendanten (und einigen wenigen "Stars" (Jauch z.B.)) landet anstatt in einem guten Programm!


----------



## keinnick (4. Februar 2013)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> sorry, aber wenn der staat solche abzocker-vereine/organisationen zu lässt, dann ist selbstjustiz IMHO legitim (ich meine der staat sollte für seine bürger da sein, sie schützen etc. und net anders rum, wie es im moment ist, wo eine geldgeile lobby (u.a. Gema) den bürger aus nimmt wie die gans zu weihnachten (nur das man ihn dann nicht mit guten sachen wieder füllt, sondern noch mehr raus nimmt), da ist selbstjustiz sogar ein muss (bürgerpflicht schon fast! IMHO!) - weil es sonst auch niemand macht, ok über die methode kann man streiten, aber alles andere hat halt nicht funktioniert!)
> 
> mfg LAX



Ich respektiere Deine Meinung auch wenn ich sie nicht teile. Aber zur Aussage "Selbstjustiz ist legitim": Würdest Du selbst zu diesem Mittel greifen wenn Du wüsstest, dass Du anschließend vor Gericht stehst und dafür den Kopf hinhalten müsstet? Ich meine sowas sagt sich immer leicht wenn man sich hinter der vermeintlichen Anonymität des Internet versteckt (ich meine nicht Dich) und z. B. DDOS-Attacken durchführt. Aber würden die gleichen Leute auch das GEMA-HQ besetzen mit dem Wissen, dass sie nach ein paar Stunden von der Polizei abgeholt werden? Ich denke nicht...


----------



## godfather22 (4. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich respektiere Deine Meinung auch wenn ich sie nicht teile. Aber zur Aussage "Selbstjustiz ist legitim": Würdest Du selbst zu diesem Mittel greifen wenn Du wüsstest, dass Du anschließend vor Gericht stehst und dafür den Kopf hinhalten müsstet? Ich meine sowas sagt sich immer leicht wenn man sich hinter der vermeintlichen Anonymität des Internet versteckt (ich meine nicht Dich) und z. B. DDOS-Attacken durchführt. Aber würden die gleichen Leute auch das GEMA-HQ besetzen mit dem Wissen, dass sie nach ein paar Stunden von der Polizei abgeholt werden? Ich denke nicht...


 
Wenn jemand so etwas tut, dann steht er auch dafür gerade. 
Glaub mir die sind sich schon alle über die Folgen, die das haben kann im Klaren. Sehr viel schlimmer finde ich, dass man überhaupt so viel Angst haben muss sich für seine Interessen einzusetzen.


----------



## DarthLAX (4. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich respektiere Deine Meinung auch wenn ich sie nicht teile. Aber zur Aussage "Selbstjustiz ist legitim": Würdest Du selbst zu diesem Mittel greifen wenn Du wüsstest, dass Du anschließend vor Gericht stehst und dafür den Kopf hinhalten müsstet? Ich meine sowas sagt sich immer leicht wenn man sich hinter der vermeintlichen Anonymität des Internet versteckt (ich meine nicht Dich) und z. B. DDOS-Attacken durchführt. Aber würden die gleichen Leute auch das GEMA-HQ besetzen mit dem Wissen, dass sie nach ein paar Stunden von der Polizei abgeholt werden? Ich denke nicht...



nein - nicht solange ich nicht sicherstellen kann, das dies eben nicht passiert...bewundere allerdings die leute die das machen (nicht bewundern im sinne von wow sind die toll, sondern eher: wow endlich mal wer der sich das traut)

mfg LAX
ps: das hält mich aber nicht davon ab mir zu wünschen ich könnte des 
pps: besetzer haben IMHO aber mehr mut  (würde mit machen wenn sich noch ein paar - hundert - finden würden


----------



## MonKAY (4. Februar 2013)

@Verminaard:
Ich packe es mal als Quote für dich hier rein.


> *Offener Brief:
> 
> An die
> 
> ...



Das Problem beim Thema Gema ist auch, dass es natürlich auf beiden Seiten Hardliner gibt. So gibt es die Profiteure, die natürlich für die GEMA sprechen und ihre eigenen Fakten verdrehen und die GEMAhater, die es nicht viel besser machen, so muss man viel filtern und eher auf die Quellen hoffen, wo sich Leute mal zu den teilweise kriminellen Methoden der GEMA aus eigener Erfahrung äußern.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Februar 2013)

*MonKAY,* danke dafuer. Interessant.
Ich frag mich halt gerade, warum soetwas moeglich ist.
Klagen zu wenige? Ist die Lobby da so extrem stark das man reell nicht gegen ankommt?
Abgesehen davon das die Einnahmen der GEMA nicht wirklich vernuenftig verteilt werden, laut einigen Artikel im Netz.

Klar sollte man gegen vorgehen, aber dann bitte organisiert und auf dem Rechtsweg.
Es gibt ja anscheinend genuegend Geschaedigte.
Wieso faellt es dann aber so schwer sich zu organisieren?

Irgendwie sind hier Parallellen zu der Unzufriedenheit mit der Regierung zu sehen.
Im Netz, am Stammtisch selbst auf der Arbeit wissen es die Leute besser und beschweren sich zu hauf.
Wenn man aber auffordert, bei der naechsten Wahl mal hinzugehen bekommt man ein: lohnt doch eh nicht, wird sich eh nix aendern, blblablablagequirrltescheisseblablabla.
Wenn ich mir die Wahlbeteiligung bei der Niedersachsenwahl anschaue ist das erschuetternd. Gerade mal 51,7% der Wahlberechtigten hat den Hintern hochbekommen und die Stimme abgegeben.
Unser Wahlsystem arbeitet aber mit den Nichtwaehlern, kommt doch den Anderen zu Gute und aendern wird sich erst recht nichts.


Was auch immer, jeder Einzelne kann seinen Beitrag leisten, seis waehlen, Petitionen unterstuetzen, Demonstrationen oder Anderes.
Aber illegales Hacken, Datenklau und andere kriminelle Handlungen gehoeren nicht dazu.
Und das solche Handlungen glorifiziert werden, finde ich persoenlich sehr bedenklich.
Zumal es dann alle I-Net User in eine Schublade steckt.
Kommt wieder einigen Querkoepfen zu Gute.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/76194-monkay.html


----------



## fire2002de (4. Februar 2013)

is die Seite schon wieder down oO  xD


----------



## Takei Naodar (4. Februar 2013)

Mal etwas zum lachen bei diesem sonst eher traugien Thema 
Eure Mütter: Der Typ, der bei der GEMA die Titel eintippt... - YouTube

Have Fun ^^


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sie sind unnütz. Dann ist die Website oder ein Server für ne Zeitlang down. Na und ? Den Leuten kümmert es kaum wenn ihr Webserver abschmiert. Sowas wäre nur bei Seiten wie Facebook, Youtube, Google etc fatal, aber bei der GEMA kümmert das doch keinen. Spätestens in ein paar Stunden ist die Seite wieder da und die Leute von der GEMA lachen sich einen ab.
> 
> Wenn dann sollte man sich mal wirklich "reinhacken" und die Seite auf dauer verändern bzw andere Schäden anrichten wie das löschen von Daten etc etc.



Klar ist es kein "grosser" Schaden, aber es wird sehr schnell Publik und hat so seine "Message".
Auch beim löschen von Daten etc. würde nicht viel passieren. Jedes grössere Unternehmen hat seine tägliche Datensicherung bis auf 10 Jahre zurück.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. Februar 2013)

Um es mit den Worten von Nelson Muntz zu sagen :

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_bKXlng-gpg0/THOVJuOJhJI/AAAAAAAAGJY/S1_-ER7CCYE/s1600/haha-nelson.jpg


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Februar 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig, das der Angriff jetzt seit etwas mehr als 3 Tagen durchläuft?... Die Website ist immernoch nicht erreichbar geschweige denn anpingbar von meinem Anschluss aus...


----------



## DarkWhisperer (4. Februar 2013)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, das der Angriff jetzt seit etwas mehr als 3 Tagen durchläuft?... Die Website ist immernoch nicht erreichbar geschweige denn anpingbar von meinem Anschluss aus...


 
Nicht nur bei dir so ;P
Jede weitere Tag an dem ich die Gema Website aufrufe und es keine Rückantwort gibt, ist ein guter Tag!


----------



## Placebo (4. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Böse Zungen könnten auch behaupten nun hat Google mit seinem GEMA gebashe auf Youtube genau das erreicht was sie wollten.


 Umgekehrt tut die GEMA aber auch kaum etwas, um ihr Image aufzubessern.


----------



## kühlprofi (5. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Olstyle* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Böse Zungen könnten auch behaupten nun hat Google mit seinem GEMA gebashe auf Youtube genau das erreicht was sie wollten.


Ah jetzt ist noch Google und Youtube schuld? Arbeitest du per Zufall bei der GEMA oder sind dir deine (Internet-)Rechte einfach egal? In der Schweiz haben wir z.B. die Billag, alle 3 Monate 120 SFr dürfen wir bezahlen, damit ich die minderbemittelten SF-Sender und Radiokanäle anhören / sehen darf, was ich aber nie nutze! 7 Mio * 120 Fr, dies alle 3 Monate für so einen Schmarren? Das sind alles Institute die sich am Rande der legalität bewegen, sowas unterstütze ich nicht!


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2013)

Gefühlt 90% der "GEMA-Hasser" kennen die GEMA doch überhaupt nur von den Einblendungen bei Youtube und sicher wird sich Google auch nicht gerade darüber ärgern dass die GEMA-Seite nun schon seit Tagen mit unnützen Anfragen überhäuft wurde.

Ob das dafür reicht Google als Schuldigen der Attacke zu benennen? Natürlich nicht! Schuld sind immer noch die, die sich zu so einer Aktion haben anstiften lassen.

Und nein ich arbeite nicht bei der GEMA. Manches Verhalten des Ladens finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung, aber deswegen bin ich nicht für ungesetzliches Vorgehen was bei den meisten ja auch noch nur dadurch motiviert ist dass sie gratis Musik haben wollen.

Dein Beispiel entspricht in etwa der GEZ, die ist wieder was ganz anderes(und solange es ZDFneo und ZDFkultur gibt bin ich persönlich auch bereit dafür zu zahlen, nur dass Andere dazu gezwungen werden muss natürlich nicht sein).


----------



## Dennisth (5. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gefühlt 90% der "GEMA-Hasser" kennen die GEMA doch überhaupt nur von den Einblendungen bei Youtube und sicher wird sich Google auch nicht gerade darüber ärgern dass die GEMA-Seite nun schon seit Tagen mit unnützen Anfragen überhäuft wurde.



Das schlimme an der GEMA ist ja die GEMA-Vermutung. Wenn du irgendeine Art von Musik hochlädst wird diese gesperrt, denn es könnte ja sein, dass der Künstler bei der GEMA ist. Ja das trifft auch auf afrikanische Regentänze zu  Um ein "aktuelles" Beispiel  zu nehmen: Psy - Gangnam Style

Sorry aber die GEMA kassiert Geld für 0 Gegenleistung und jetzt kommt das beste: Wenn du 100 % freie Musik spielen willst, musst du der GEMA beweisen, dass sie die Künster nicht vertreten und das bitte mit Klarnamen und nicht den Künstlernamen. Viel spaß beim zahlen.

Zum Thema GEZ: PayTV und fertig, aber dann würden die zuviele "Kunden" verlieren.


----------



## End0fSeven (5. Februar 2013)

Update: Mittlerweile ist die Website seit gut 6 Tage Offline.

Bin gespannt wie lange die ganze sache noch geht ^^


----------



## Lexx (5. Februar 2013)

Bis die Scriptkiddies das Botnet für was anderes brauchen.. :p


----------



## Dennisth (5. Februar 2013)

Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Update: Mittlerweile ist die Website seit gut 6 Tage Offline.
> 
> Bin gespannt wie lange die ganze sache noch geht ^^


 
Bis sich der zuständige Admin darum kümmert. 

Warum sollte die GEMA auch was daran ändern? Geld bekommen die doch so oder so. Fieser wäre es, die Seite zu so modifizieren, dass es auf etwas illegals zeigt, denn dann kann man die GEMA dafür "verurteilen"


----------



## Supeq (5. Februar 2013)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Bis sich der zuständige Admin darum kümmert.



Da kann der Admin wohl nicht viel machen außer Warten oder die Kapazitäten erweitern. Gegen ne vernünftige DDOS ist man halt machtlos  Find ich in diesem Fall gut^^


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2013)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Geld bekommen die doch so oder so. Fieser wäre es, die Seite zu so modifizieren, dass es auf etwas illegals zeigt, denn dann kann man die GEMA dafür "verurteilen"


 Dafür müssten die Verantwortlichen aber was von ihrem Handwerk verstehen. (D)DOS und die Kontrolle über die Seite zu nehmen sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## kühlprofi (5. Februar 2013)

Die gestraften sind dann wieder die Angreifer, die zurückverfolgt werden, das kann teuer werden?


----------



## Der Maniac (5. Februar 2013)

Man hinterlässt immer digitale Spuren, genauso gut kann man aber auch alle Spuren verschwinden lassen, es ist halt nur extrem aufwändig! Und ein DDOS liegt nicht so weit vom Website-übernehmen entfernt. Früher wurden Server gerne mit Anfragen überflutet, um die Sicherheitssysteme zu überlasten und dadurch dann an die Daten heranzukommen. Die Frage ist halt ob das heute noch so möglich ist... Wobei die Admins immer die verlierer sind. Selbst wenn nur das downlegen der Seite das Ziel ist, das wird von den Angreifern immer erreicht. Weil entweder:


der Server unter den Anfragen zusammenbricht und ggf. selbst abschaltet
der Admin das mitbekommt, das die Server angegriffen wird, und den Server abschaltet, um weitere Schäden zu vermeiden
Die Website ist in jedem Fall nichtmehr erreichbar. Und die Kapazitäten "nur" wegen so eines Angriffs so zu erhöhen, das die Server die Anfragen bearbeiten können, ist glaube ich alles andere als Sinnvoll^^


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Februar 2013)

Alles was im Netz stattfindet, kann man zurückverfolgen. Das ist nicht eine Frage des Könnens sondern des Geldes, deswegen uninteressant.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Februar 2013)

Hoffentlich gehen die Blutsauger nie wieder online.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (6. Februar 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gehen die Blutsauger nie wieder online.


 
Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen...sie sind wieder online


----------



## blackout24 (6. Februar 2013)

Bei mir nicht.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Februar 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Da kann der Admin wohl nicht viel machen außer Warten oder die Kapazitäten erweitern. Gegen ne vernünftige DDOS ist man halt machtlos  Find ich in diesem Fall gut^^


 
Anscheinend ist dies auch eine vernünftige DDOS-Attacke (oder die IT ist im Urlaub), die Seite lässt sich weiterhin (wieder) nicht (mehr) aufrufen


----------



## KastenBier (6. Februar 2013)

Also ich kam eben drauf!


----------



## End0fSeven (9. Februar 2013)

Mittlerweile scheint die Attacke vorbei zu sein, seit ein paar Tagen ist die Website wieder erreichbar.


----------



## Wortakrobat (9. Februar 2013)

Die gehört dennoch wiederholt... Wäre mal interessant ob sie darauf dann irgednwann mal, in welcher Weise auch immer, eingehen würden - sprich ob sie jemals das Gespräch suchen würden?


----------

